# Dvorak String Quartets



## Octavius

Just realized that Dvorák wrote 14 string quartets!  (I particularly love his String *Quintet* in G, op.77) 
Does anyone have good recommendations to start? 
Top 5 Dvorak String Quartets, for example.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

I recommend (among others) String Quartets Nos. 10 - 14 (to be five) and as a bonus String Quintet op. 97. There are a number of recordings, but I will point out at least 2 CDs:


----------



## Simplicissimus

One of several possibly useful earlier TC threads on this topic:

Dvorak - the best string quartets and the best recordings of them


----------



## Octavius

Simplicissimus said:


> One of several possibly useful earlier TC threads on this topic:
> 
> Dvorak - the best string quartets and the best recordings of them


Really sorry. 
You see, I am quite new in TC. I've searched for this topic but couldn't find it - don't know why. 
Thank you, Simplicissimus!


----------



## Simplicissimus

Octavius said:


> Really sorry.
> You see, I am quite new in TC. I've searched for this topic but couldn't find it - don't know why.
> Thank you, Simplicissimus!


At your service! I learned a while ago from one of the very experienced TC members that when you're thinking of starting a thread, it's usually most effective to use Google rather than the TC search functions. E.g., google "dvorak string quartets talkclassical" and then check the results. If there's a thread there which fits your interest, you can "bump" it simply by adding a reply. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Knorf

Of course, I'm relatively new here myself, but I think it's a good idea to refresh these kinds of threads from to to time. Get some new opinions in there, add new recordings to the discussion, re-evaluate established opinions, and so on. Things change, even opinions. I'm not saying it's not worth searching in the old threads, but those discussions need to be shaken up and refreshed on a regular basis.

I haven't heard a ton of recordings of Dvořák quartet recordings myself, so I'll be following with interest. Of those I have right now, I enjoy the Smetana Quartet recordings the most, I think.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Knorf said:


> Of course, I'm relatively new here myself, but I think it's a good idea to refresh these kinds of threads from to to time. Get some new opinions in there, add new recordings to the discussion, re-evaluate established opinions, and so on. Things change, even opinions. I'm not saying it's not worth searching in the old threads, but those discussions need to be shaken up and refreshed on a regular basis.
> 
> I haven't heard a ton of recordings of Dvořák quartet recordings myself, so I'll be following with interest. Of those I have right now, I enjoy the Smetana Quartet recordings the most, I think.


OK, then, let's do this (cracks knuckles). I'm very pro Dvorak SQs and have been listening to them for years and trying to curate them. To me, the Emerson SQ got the selection of the most interesting ones right with their 3-CD set on Deutsche Grammophon called "Old World, New World." (It's interesting that DGG decided to title the set for marketing purposes.) Here we have opus numbers 51, 61, 97, 105, 106, and 152. 97 "American" and 152 "Cypresses" are viola quintets. In addition to the Emersons, the Wihan SQ (Czech) have recorded these in good fashion IMO. These are the two series I've collected. The Takäcs, Stamitz, and Talich SQs have also recorded these or most of them and I consider them good performances through my acquaintance on streaming and the radio. Other SQs have recorded them, too, but I don't know those well enough to comment.


----------



## Bulldog

I think very well of the versions noted so far on this thread and would like to also recommend the Vlach Quartet discs on Naxos. The group offers congenial interpretations that always give me the sense of belonging to a loving home.


----------



## Octavius

Simplicissimus said:


> OK, then, let's do this (cracks knuckles). I'm very pro Dvorak SQs and have been listening to them for years and trying to curate them. To me, the Emerson SQ got the selection of the most interesting ones right with their 3-CD set on Deutsche Grammophon called "Old World, New World." (It's interesting that DGG decided to title the set for marketing purposes.) Here we have opus numbers 51, 61, 97, 105, 106, and 152. 97 "American" and 152 "Cypresses" are viola quintets. In addition to the Emersons, the Wihan SQ (Czech) have recorded these in good fashion IMO. These are the two series I've collected. The Takäcs, Stamitz, and Talich SQs have also recorded these or most of them and I consider them good performances through my acquaintance on streaming and the radio. Other SQs have recorded them, too, but I don't know those well enough to comment.


I confess I've got surprised with this very high opus number on Dvorák's. But you mean B. 152, right? Burghauser catalogue number. Well, good tips! Thank you again!
That "new world" period of Dvorak's career (around opus 90 to 104) brings very special works.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

DaddyGeorge said:


> I recommend (among others) String Quartets Nos. 10 - 14 (to be five) and as a bonus String Quintet op. 97. There are a number of recordings, but I will point out at least 2 CDs:
> 
> View attachment 138399
> View attachment 138400


These are fantastic recordings.


----------



## Mandryka

Octavius said:


> Top 5 Dvorak String Quartets, for example.


9 through 14



Octavius said:


> Does anyone have good recommendations to start?


Get these recordings

The original Vlach quartet, not to be confused with the outfit of the same name on the Naxos series (I believe they have something in common with the original, maybe one of their members was the daughter of Josef Vlach, one of the violinists in the original.)

If it's impossible to find, PM me and I'll upload it for you.









The Janacek Quartet - you may need to get the whole box, but that's not a problem, on the contrary, it's an opportunity!


----------



## Mandryka

The music is incredibly tuneful and memorable and comforting! Returning to some of these recordings this morning was a bit like seeing your dog after a period of absence, when he comes up to you tail wagging ready to kiss you.


----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> 9The Janacek Quartet - you may need to get the whole box, but that's not a problem, on the contrary, it's an opportunity!
> 
> View attachment 138410


I agree - this set is fantastic. In addition to great Dvorak, it also contains my favorite recording of the Mendelssohn Octet, where they are joined by the Smetana Quartet.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I am very happy with the Prague Quartet complete set on DGG, as with the Schubert quartets, the Dvořák ones are only stunningly superb towards the end. So I have some very fine CDs of the later works, including the Panocha (who I never warmed to, but have really done so recently), some of the Vlachs, and the Chilingirians. I should invest in the Pavel Haas ones, as they are a really great quartet.

I do include the Cypresses among the top quartet works too. The original songs are worth hearing as well. Dvořák was a very very good song composer, and hopefully nobody is put off by the fact they are in Czech, which is about as musical a language as you can get. His song canon is badly overlooked (as were his operas, less so these days), and these works are just as important as his more famous pieces.....


----------



## sbmonty

For a complete set, I think this is recommendable. Incredibly tuneful is right! He had a way with a melody.


----------



## CnC Bartok

wkasimer said:


> I agree - this set is fantastic. In addition to great Dvorak, it also contains my favorite recording of the Mendelssohn Octet, where they are joined by the Smetana Quartet.


If that Mendelssohn Octet is from 1968, then I have the same recording, but on Supraphon. My one is brilliant too, so they could be the same!


----------



## wkasimer

CnC Bartok said:


> If that Mendelssohn Octet is from 1968, then I have the same recording, but on Supraphon. My one is brilliant too, so they could be the same!


I believe that they're different recordings (although I could be wrong) but both are terrific.


----------



## CnC Bartok

wkasimer said:


> I believe that they're different recordings (although I could be wrong) but both are terrific.


Timings are significantly different - the Supraphon is about 30s faster in the 1st movement, so I suspect you are correct!


----------



## Merl

sbmonty said:


> For a complete set, I think this is recommendable. Incredibly tuneful is right! He had a way with a melody.


My favourite set
Not cheap but way better than Prague and Stamitz, for me (I have those too).


----------



## Malx

This is an area of Dvoraks output I have yet to explore so I am reading this thread with interest the only two discs I have with Dvorak quartets on are:

















I note no one so far has mentioned the Hagen Quartet are they off the mark?


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

People have already beat me to the punch, but I will add my voice as well to the wonderful recordings on the Supraphon label - both the Pavel Haas Quartet (for new and crystal clear sound) and the older Panocha Quartet recordings, which rank as my absolute favorite.

If you like the String Quartets, also look at the Piano Trios (Suk Trio on Supraphon - the Supraphon label really has some excellent Dvorak recordings).


----------



## Itullian

i have the Panocha, Stamitz and Prague.
i greatly prefer the Prague.


----------



## CnC Bartok

As far as the "American" Quartet is concerned, I am immensely relieved that they got rid of its old nickname.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mandryka said:


> 9 through 14
> 
> Get these recordings
> 
> The original Vlach quartet, not to be confused with the outfit of the same name on the Naxos series (I believe they have something in common with the original, maybe one of their members was the daughter of Josef Vlach, one of the violinists in the original.)
> 
> If it's impossible to find, PM me and I'll upload it for you.
> 
> View attachment 138409


They are very good - warm and very well paced.


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

I too enjoy the Vlach Quartet set on Naxos. It was the first I collected and quite the pleasurable process.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I find the Stamitz Quartet offers lyricism, gentleness, dynamics, technical excellence and polish all in one package. It also projects a nuanced, beautiful sound.


----------



## Sondersdorf

Simplicissimus said:


> At your service! I learned a while ago from one of the very experienced TC members that when you're thinking of starting a thread, it's usually most effective to use Google rather than the TC search functions. E.g., google "dvorak string quartets talkclassical" and then check the results. If there's a thread there which fits your interest, you can "bump" it simply by adding a reply. Welcome to the forum!


In Google Search if you say site:talkclassical.com, it mostly limits your results to this forum. It is a good trick in general for Google searches. Example, in context, "dvorak string quartets site:talkclassical.com".


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have only one Dvorak String Quartet, guess which one. Sounds like 1-8 are not generally recommended. Same thing with Dvorak's early Symphonies (which I can concur), strange.


----------



## Merl

I have all 3 of the Pague, Stamitz and Panocha set's and the Panocha is by far my favourite set. For once me and Hurwitz are in agreement.


----------



## Mandryka

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have only one Dvorak String Quartet, guess which one. Sounds like 1-8 are not generally recommended. Same thing with Dvorak's early Symphonies (which I can concur), strange.


Try 8, I think it's not totally without interest


----------



## Enthusiast

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have only one Dvorak String Quartet, guess which one. Sounds like 1-8 are not generally recommended. Same thing with Dvorak's early Symphonies (which I can concur), strange.


Yes, I think 8 onward are good Dvorak but there are good things in some of the earlier ones. And for the symphonies you can't neglect 3, 4 and 5!


----------



## Sondersdorf

Sondersdorf said:


> In Google Search if you say site:talkclassical.com, it mostly limits your results to this forum. It is a good trick in general for Google searches. Example, in context, "dvorak string quartets site:talkclassical.com".


It seems in the Mac version of Chrome you do not even have to put in the site: prefix. You can just enter the domain name, type a space and enter what you want to search for.


----------

